
BLIS:  BLAS-Like Library Instantiation Software Framework - kzrdude
https://github.com/flame/blis
======
krzysz00
There's also
[libflame]([https://github.com/flame/libflame](https://github.com/flame/libflame))
by the same group, which is a higher-level API for matrix computations. The
library's API si such that you can derive an algorithm (along with its proof
of correctness) on paper and then translate the notation of the proof directly
into code.

------
brudgers
BLAS:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Linear_Algebra_Subprogra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Linear_Algebra_Subprograms)

